# UltraFire UF-H2



## ThunderDuck (Jan 9, 2010)

Ive got one of these coming on the slow boat from honkers ... maybe ten days away. I wanted a cheap alternative to a ZL to throw in the travel bag, and @ $33 delivered I thought it was worth a try.

Does anybody own one yet or perhaps any reviews about? Im particularly interested in AA Nimh runtimes.

Cheers.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Jan 19, 2010)

UF-H2 arrived yesterday. No retail packaging but fairly well protected in double bubble wrap. Initial impression ... very nice indeed, with a real precision machined look and feel. 

Crunch time. Insert battery hit the switch .... nothing. Repeat procedure with various other batteries ... nothing. 

Wake up this a.m. and decide to check if its the tailcap by arcing battery across to body with a paperclip ... bingo. Beautiful wide flood beam ... no hotspot.

Press once for high. Press and hold switch for gradual high to low over the space of about 5 seconds.

If i can fix the tailcap and remove the pocketclip (which makes the headband lumpy) Ill be happy with the purchase.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Quick update ... clip is removed quite easily. Attached by means of two 1.5mm hex head screws. Headband is quite comfortable now.


----------



## Ajay (Jan 20, 2010)

:welcome:ThunderDuck....awesome handle...lol.

Why don't you do a full review with pics? Thanks for the updates, is it waterproof?


Ajay


----------



## ThunderDuck (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Ajay ... unfortunately Im not able to do a full review atm. I will try to add a little extra informatiion.

Waterproof ... definitley looks splash / showerproof. I'm not going to submerge it for you ... as I suspect it would leak ... perhaps around the lens or the switch.

Beam pattern is circular with some artifacts around the corona? which are not visible in normal use. Cannot perceive in any colour tint.

Have fixed the tailcap problem with a strategically placed piece of tinfoil, and is now operating reliably until a blob of solder is applied.

Overall Im happy with the purchase now. Tried on low setting with my ebook reader last night and performed well. Will aslo be used for cycling and hiking on my travels.

Was originally drawn to the H501w for all the usual reasons, but could not justify the purchase price ... Is the UF-H2 at least half as good for half the price? 

I suspect so.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Jan 30, 2010)

IMPORTANT UPDATE!

So ... my skilled brother arrives with soldering iron this afternoon and examines the problem ... 

I had not tightened the tailcap sufficiently to create the circuit.



So its all ok ... perhaps Ill do a dunk test for penance.


----------



## nk08 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi thunder!
Now im thinking on buying one of these headlamps, but i haven't bought it yet cos of one thing
do they have "modes"?
how is that, you press the on off switch and the brightness go down?
please explain clearly cos i'm spanish lol
how brighter is this compared to an UF C3 SS?
Thanks all


----------



## ThunderDuck (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi nk08

* Press switch once and release to turn on with high power.

* Press switch and hold .... beam will dim smoothly from high power to low power over the space of 4 or 5 seconds. Release switch when you reach desired power level.

* Press switch once and release to turn off.

I cant compare the output with other units, but it does have a claimed output of 220 lumens when powered by a li-on battery.


----------



## Rexlion (Jan 31, 2010)

ThunderDuck, can you confirm whether yours works ok with NiMH? Reason I ask is, the info I see at KD and such sites says battery is 14500, voltage input range 3.7 to 4.2 v.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Rexlion
I was wondering the same thing before purchase ... the answer is it will run on a standard AA 1.5v battery but seems fussy about nimh. All I have to test with at the moment are some cheap (varta) reachargables. Ill try to bring a fresh charged eneloop home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Rexlion (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'd like to try one of these (was about to buy a ZL when I saw this thread) and am deciding between H1 and H2. I tend to lean toward AA NiMH lights when I can, but if the H2 doesn't like 'em I'd get a H1 instead just because I have 3 extra 16340s sitting around but no unused 14500s.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Feb 3, 2010)

Update ... grabbed some fresh charged eneloops from work and results as follows;

Hi beam - a somewhat disappointing 1.5 hours before it dropped to low beam for ten minutes then switched off.

Low beam - has been running for more than eight hours ... still going.

Will redo the high beam test to confirm results.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok I shut down the low beam run time test at 20+ hours and reran the high beam test. I can confirm the original results at 1.5 hours till it auto switches to low and then fades out over the space of ten minutes or so.

I popped the low beam test battery back in and there appears to be plenty of life left in it. The high beam run time is a little disappointing but not a deal breaker for me as I had planned most of the use on low beam as a reading light.

Forgot to mention the casing becomes quite warm to the touch when running high beam.


----------



## Rexlion (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds good, thanks for the info! Running 1.5 hours on high with NiMH is plenty good for me. I've sent off for an H2. I was just concerned that NiMH might not have enough voltage for the light to function properly, but you've shown that it will. :twothumbs

I often have to go outside after dark and work a combo lock, and I think this will be the best type of light for the job. Something I can clip onto my shirt or jacket front and have both hands free. Headlamps work but they aren't as convenient as I'd like for this brief task. I'd gotten a Fenix Anglelight, and it worked sort of, but the light isn't a wide enough flood and always seems to point at the wrong spot. This wide flood on the UF-H2 will be great. And at $31 (from HK) it's less expensive than a _used_ Zebralight.


----------



## ThunderDuck (Feb 4, 2010)

Rexlion said:


> Sounds good, thanks for the info! I was just concerned that NiMH might not have enough voltage for the light to function properly, but you've shown that it will. :twothumbs Something I can clip onto my shirt or jacket front and have both hands free. Headlamps work but they aren't as convenient as I'd like for this brief task. And at $31 (from HK) it's less expensive than a _used_ Zebralight.



Your welcome Rexlion ... glad to be able to make a contribution to this excellent forum. 

The H2 is indeed a versatile light with headband, pocket clip etc ... and while Zebralight owners are gluing magnets to the base of their lights, you will already have an excellent strong magnetic base!

Good luck with your purchase.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rexlion (Feb 22, 2010)

My UF H2 arrived today from HK. It took 19 days... I was getting concerned. Tried a NiMH: nothing. Checked tailcap tightness based on your experience, no help. Tried a LiIon: nothing. Got out the alcohol and a bit of cotton rag and cleaned the contacts... tried again: everything works. Although, the tailcap still needs to be screwed down very firmly to make contact.

The closest thing I can compare the H2 to, beamwise, is my RGB. The floody beam is not quite as wide as that of the Quark RGB NW, but they are both similar in not having much if any hotspot and being pretty uniform. The UF-H2's output is obviously blue in tint and isn't quite as bright on high as the RGB is.

The H2 is now my most floody headlamp. Previously that would have been my Lenser H7. The Lenser, adjusted to flood, has a considerably tighter, brighter, less smooth (more ringy) beam than this new Ultrafire.

This UF-H2 is a convenient size to carry in a pocket, quick and easy to clip to a garment for handsfree lighting. It's great for fast, short tasks. If I want a headlamp for more than five minutes I'll probably opt for the Lenser, since it can attain greater brightness, is easier to adjust for light level, and can be focused to a spot. But the Lenser won't fit in my pocket comfortably, so I will have to go get it and strap it on my head. And most times when I need handsfree light, it's a task that lasts less than a minute, so I'd much rather use the light that requires no fuss... the H2.

One more light I'd like to compare it to: the Fenix MC10 Anglelight. The Fenix's beam is a bright hotspot along with spill that is about as wide as, but not as bright as, the H2's floodbeam. I bought the Angle thinking it would be my quick, convenient light that I'd clip to my clothes for short handsfree tasks. Well, the Angle wiggles around too much. It tends to be difficult for me to get it to point right where I need it. And I just about have to get the hotspot onto the work area, because that hotspot is often bright enough to wash out my vision when I try to rely on the spill. Even the included diffuser doesn't help much with that IMO. And it's hardly as pocketable... the Fenix is way longer and larger than the diminutive UF-H2, even though they both run on the same size cell. Both have a switch on the head, but the H2 switch is easier to activate and has better tactile feel.

I think I'll get quite a bit of use out of my new UF-H2. It's not a be-all, end-all headlamp. But it fills a need.

Here's a photo. From left to right: Lenser H7, Fenix MC10, Eneloop, UF-H2, and Maratac AAA (for size comparison).


----------



## Zendude (Feb 23, 2010)

When you said everything works after cleaning, did you mean with the eneloop or just the Li-ion?


----------



## moonfish (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw these ultrafire lamps on ebay, questions abound. How annoying is the UI? It takes 5 seconds to get to low(er) and only after enduring a brighter blast in the face? 

The h1 says it is 60 lumen, not mention of battery life? 
h2 claims 230 but that is 14500 only? What about AA? I don't know if I want the lithium strapped to my head or not yet.


----------



## Rexlion (Feb 24, 2010)

Zendude said:


> When you said everything works after cleaning, did you mean with the eneloop or just the Li-ion?


 When I say everything, I mean everything.  Eneloop works, lithium works.


----------



## Rexlion (Feb 24, 2010)

moonfish said:


> I saw these ultrafire lamps on ebay, questions abound. How annoying is the UI? It takes 5 seconds to get to low(er) and only after enduring a brighter blast in the face?
> 
> The h1 says it is 60 lumen, not mention of battery life?
> h2 claims 230 but that is 14500 only? What about AA? I don't know if I want the lithium strapped to my head or not yet.


No doubt, you will start out with high. If that annoys you, stay away from it. But it doesn't bother me in the least. Keep in mind that the beam is quite diffuse so it isn't really blinding; there's no strong central hotspot to really blast the eyeballs.

Cycling hi to lo to hi (as long as you hold it down it cycles) is surprisingly rapid. But after watching it cycle a couple of times I was then able to hit pretty close to absolute low whenever I wanted to. You have to think ahead and anticipate a bit when you want low or something in between... you let go of the switch _before_, not when, it reaches the desired level, or you overshoot.

With a floody light like this I would not even attempt to make a guess about lumens output. Too hard for me to judge. All I could do is compare it to other lights. It's not as bright as the Quark RGB (which runs on 2 lithiums, so it's hardly fair to expect equal brightness), so if we believe the OTF lumens rating of that light I could estimate this one at... oh... maybe 2/3 to 3/4 as much output. Blinding bright this ain't. Bright enough to illuminate what my hands are doing, definitely. Bright enough to see just about everything in a dark room, you bet. Bright enough to bicycle with, or to blind an attacker, no way Jose.


----------



## compasillo (Apr 7, 2010)

I have just received one of these headlamps and here are my very first impressions:

The overall construction seems sturdy but not outstanding quality as Zebralight's. 
Anodizing is fine and well finished.
The clip is firmly attached to the body (bezeldown) and keeps the light
safely grabbed everywhere you want it to.
The tail magnet is useful and strong enough to keep the light at any position on
a metalic surface.

Start ramping (after 2 secs. pressing) at highest output AND no memory is an issue, IMO.

It doesn't work with protected 14500 bats, only with unprotected ones (as ZL H501) 
neither 1.2v NiMH rechargeables (whereas ZL H501 does it pretty good).

It's not 200 lumens and there's not a noticeable difference between 14500 and AA shots... 
I'd even say it's dimmer than ZL H501 wich is rated 96 lumens at highest output.

I wouldn't purchased another one... :shakehead

And just to compare here come a few beamshots


----------



## ThunderDuck (Apr 18, 2010)

compasillo said:


> It doesn't work with protected 14500 bats, only with unprotected ones (as ZL H501) neither 1.2v NiMH rechargeables (whereas ZL H501 does it pretty good).



Mine works fine with Varta "Ready2use" and Eneloop rechargable nimh batteries. Still happy with my purchase and considering your beamshots it seems to perform well enough on a price vs. performance basis when compared to the h501.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 20, 2010)

My H2 runs fine on a protected 14500, Trustfire. (But I mostly use NiMH just because my two 14500s are tied up in other lights.) Maybe it's a brand specific issue, or maybe you didn't get the tailcap screwed on tightly enough when you tried your 14500 and NiMH? Just speculating.

I find that I carry and use this light quite a bit! Compact and useful design. I mostly leave it on high, no need to ramp down with such a floody beam for my purposes.


----------



## compasillo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for advise Rexlion.

I'll give it a new try on NiMH and protected 14500.


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 2, 2010)

Rexlion said:


> ...Although, the tailcap still needs to be screwed down very firmly to make contact.



I have just got one of these and am very pleased with it. My experience with the tail cap was that with an alkaline battery it needed to be screwed on very tightly to work, but with a LSD Ni-Mh (I use the 7DayShop Good to Go batteries) it screwed on easily and gave its little led flash to indicate it has power. With these batteries it fits together nicely and I love the way you hold this torch, with the switch easily operated by your thumb.

Thinking of getting the UF-H3 to go with all my 18650s sitting around idle (just because I have loads after recycling a few old laptop batteries).


----------



## subwoofer (Jul 16, 2010)

Further to my previous post:

I now have the H3 (UF-H3) which takes 18650s. and am again very pleased.

The H3 is a better size for the hands and the first test run using an old laptop recovered 18650 ran for 8 hours on high then went into low mode.

The headbands these Ultrafire torches come with, which have a nylon section that the pocket clips slides into perfectly, are comfortable and work well. I don't know why the original poster wanted to remove the clip as you are supposed to use the clip to fit it to the headband.

The same experience I had with the H2 with battery size was the same again here. With the H2 a duracell alkaline needed the cap to be tightened worryingly tight, but the LSD Ni-Mh fitted perfectly. With the H3 it was possible to tighten the cap onto a protected ultrafire 2400mAh cell, but this was really quite tight. Unprotected cells fit perfectly and the cap simply screws on with no excessive force. 

As it is only a single cell torch, and automatically goes into low mode when the battery is run down I don't see any problem always running this on unprotected cells.

For me the Zebralights were too expensive and for less than one would have cost me I have two excellent torches.

I can only assume the Zebralights must use some higher quality materials to justify the much higher price, but I would thoroughly recommend these Ultrafire torches to anyone looking for a great value flood light.


----------



## dafeichu (Jul 16, 2010)

Subwoofer, I have an H2 coming in soon. Was wondering how much does it weigh? I have the H3 and find it to be a great light for working on something that's not too far away and the magnet comes in handy.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 17, 2010)

dafeichu said:


> Subwoofer, I have an H2 coming in soon. Was wondering how much does it weigh? I have the H3 and find it to be a great light for working on something that's not too far away and the magnet comes in handy.


 I get 32.1 grams.


----------



## Misan (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a copy of the ZL H60 from ultrafire, garlic speaking very little, it is unclear what to do with the difference of brightness (75-85-100%)


----------



## subwoofer (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure if anyone is interested in more Ultrafire UF-H2 comments (maybe I should do a review).

I have now been living with the UF-H2 and UF-H3 for a few months. I initally noticed that when fitting the battery into the H2 it gives a little flash, but the H3 does not. The H2 switch is different to the H3 switch which has a much more positive click.

The battery in the H2 seems to self discharge after a few weeks even when not used at all whereas the H3 does not (though it might take a year to slowly discharge a 18650) This and the fact that the H2 has that little flash when a battery is fitted leads me to think that the H2 switch is not a full off switch, but is a momentary switch telling a standby circuit to turn on the light. I can't measure the standby current, but as good as this little torch is, if you are not using it every day you will need to keep the battery out of it (or maybe unscrew the battery cap a few turns) to prevent you from finding a dead battery when you need it to work.

I have also tried it on a 14500. Being a full flood light, it is very hard to tell if it is brighter as I only have one and can't do a side by side test. I think it is brighter though and if I have time I might do some photos with fixed exposures to see if it shows a difference.

The H3 I have to say is really great and is awesomely bright when you are out at night. The headband works perfectly making for a fantastic headlight. For me it would be better if it had some quickly accessible fixed output levels rather than starting on full brightness and taking two seconds to even start dimming. It is very hard to catch the lowest brightness level.


----------



## YourTime (Aug 25, 2010)

The only draw back with Ultrafire headlamp is non water resistance.


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 26, 2010)

Some more information following my previous posts about parasitic drain. I have measured the drain now for the H3 (UF-H3 using 18650) and the H2 (UF-H2 using LSD Ni-Mh and a 14500).

Constant parasitic current drain:
H3 - 30uA (0.03mA) 
H2 (Ni-Mh LSD type) - 4.38mA
H2 (14500 Li-ion) - 700uA (0.7mA)

What is weird here is that the parasitic drain in the H2 with a higher voltage battery is lower.

So with a fully charged 2100mAh Ni-Mh battery the parasitic drain alone will discharge the battery completely in 20 days!

The Li-ion 14500 would fare a little better and last 53 days.

For the H3 with an 18650, based on a 2400mAh battery this would last over 9 years before the parasitic drain fully discharged the battery! Quite a difference.

Still, knowing this makes it easy to simply undo the end cap a couple of turns when not using the H2 and then the parasitic drain is nothing at all, so is only governed by the battery's own self discharge.

Still a good little torch as long as you get one knowing the limitations.


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 5, 2011)

Time to write an update. The UF-H2 turned out to be a quirky, lousy piece of junk. It started turning itself on and ruined a 14500 cell. I began unscrewing the tailcap to lock it out when not in use. But it went downhill from there... sometimes it would come on as soon as I tightened the tailcap and the switch would have no effect. Then it would work right for a while. Then nothing would turn it on. I got fed up and pitched the thing, and I did what I should have done to begin with: I bought a Zebralight.


----------



## airb (Nov 5, 2011)

Rexlion said:


> Time to write an update. The UF-H2 turned out to be a quirky, lousy piece of junk. It started turning itself on and ruined a 14500 cell. I began unscrewing the tailcap to lock it out when not in use. But it went downhill from there... sometimes it would come on as soon as I tightened the tailcap and the switch would have no effect. Then it would work right for a while. Then nothing would turn it on. I got fed up and pitched the thing, and I did what I should have done to begin with: I bought a Zebralight.



Thank you for the update! That was my biggest concern about this cheap copy: durability of the switch...


----------



## kreisler (Nov 30, 2011)

airb said:


> about this cheap copy


nice review, thanks!

the ultrafire reminds me of Zebralight headlamps. but i cant tell who copied the design from whom. ultrafire is much longer in business than Zebralight who is a very young US-company.

so maybe Zebralight copied this design from ultrafire.


----------



## fedcas (Dec 27, 2011)

mmh... what's the difference between uf-h2 and uf-h2b?


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 28, 2011)

My former H2 started on high and if you then held the switch down it would dim, and where you let go it stayed (till you turned it off or else held it down again). I just looked at the H2B specs on KD and they say it has a 2 mode switch, high and SOS.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Dec 29, 2011)

My UF-H2B ramps up or down continously from whatever setting was last used (it has memory of not just what level was last used, but what direction ramping got there) to Max/Min, then down/up to min then back up to max then down to min etc.


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

I also got UF-H1D (16340) & UF-H3 (18650) for months, both seems to self discharged in days for 16340 & weeks for 18650 (I dont know why), so I just loosen the tail cap when not in use.

Btw, H3 were quite hot to the touch in use, I'm quite concern about it against the big amperage battery inside, could one day it blow a hole on my forehead ? :shrug:

How I wish if it has fixed output levels rather than ramping, otherwise its an awesome budget choice of headlamp, but I plan to get a Zebralight headlamp next year


----------



## speedsix (Jan 1, 2012)

I bought a Zebralight first and had problems. I just got the Ultrafire UF-H2b and actually think it is better than the ZL. It works which is already a big step up from my ZL H1. My H1 died on the second day of use! 

The UF has a magnet in the tail cap that let's you pop it on metal objects and be used as a work light. The UF has better fit and finish and just feels nicer in the hand. It has a better IU and switch and doesn't run as hot or burn your hand like my ZL POS did.

I am concerned about lAck of waterproofing and parasitic drain on the UF but I use it every day and not in the weather so shouldn't be a problem. I always carry spare AAs so if I find it dead, I will just pop in another Eneloope or one of the alkalines I have stashed in my vehicle or bag. No problem.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 2, 2012)

speedsix said:


> I bought a Zebralight first and had problems. I just got the Ultrafire UF-H2b and actually think it is better than the ZL. It works which is already a big step up from my ZL H1. My H1 died on the second day of use!



Which model ZL did you have ? I'm not familiar with a "H1". Did you send your ZL back to be fixed/replaced ?


----------



## speedsix (Jan 7, 2012)

Gregozedobe said:


> Which model ZL did you have ? I'm not familiar with a "H1". Did you send your ZL back to be fixed/replaced ?



Sorry, I had the H51. It stopped working on the second day of use and I sent it back. It would go into ultra low mode and just get stuck there. It also would get very hot with only 1-2 mins of use. Too hot to hold with bare hands. 

I have been using my Ultrafire everyday at work and just bought a spare to keep at home. Great light and while not quite as brit as the ZL, it is far more reliable and doesn't get turned on by accident like the ZL does. That switch on the ZL is too easy to press. I felt a burning in my pocket and realized it was on. 

I really like the ZL design and idea but the one and only product I had from them was a total pile of junk. Prob won't ever buy another since I can 2-3 of the far superior Ultrafires for the same price. If the ZL H51 and the Ultrafire cost the same, I would buy the Ultrafire.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

speedsix said:


> I had the H51. It stopped working on the second day of use and I sent it back. It would go into ultra low mode and just get stuck there. It also would get very hot with only 1-2 mins of use. Too hot to hold with bare hands.



i think you should just put that in your sig line. save you the trouble of typing it over and over since you seem to do so every time you post in the headlamp forum.


----------



## hook63 (Jan 7, 2012)

So what percentage of zl haters are there rivals?


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 8, 2012)

speedsix said:


> Sorry, I had the H51. It stopped working on the second day of use and I sent it back....
> 
> I really like the ZL design and idea but the one and only product I had from them was a total pile of junk. Prob won't ever buy another since I can 2-3 of the far superior Ultrafires for the same price. If the ZL H51 and the Ultrafire cost the same, I would buy the Ultrafire.



Strange, as I have the Ultrafire H2 (not the B version) and it is badly made, has terrible parasitic drain and the battery cap threads feel like they are going to slip.

My H51 on the other hand is fantastic quality much brighter with immediate access to low or high. I would buy ZL every time as the H2 was a waste of money (or an education in you get what you pay for). I then bought the SC51.

Admittedly I also have the Ultrafire H3 which is much better made (or appears that way, maybe because it is bigger) which has far lower parasitic drain and I use regularly. The H2 unfortunately I could not recommend and don't want to risk wasting money buying the B version.

I can understand your reluctance after a negative first ZL experience, but I think you were very unlucky.


----------



## speedsix (Jan 8, 2012)

Could be but I am very happy with the Ultrafire so far. It may have some drain but it is not a big issue for me as I use it almost every day and have Eneloops and spares. I go through a lot of batteries in my hand helds and headlights so I am always ready with a backup light or battery. 

The ZL overall quality seemed good as far fit and finish but the switch was easy to accidentally turn on which the Ultrafire is not. It is very possible that the ZL I had was a fluke and a lemon and not indicative of their quality in general but when I pay over $60 for a light, I expect it to work. When I pay $10 for a light, I expect some issues. At $60+, I don't want to have to trouble shoot it in the first 2 days. 

My $19 Streamlight Stylus Pro has been my work EDC since I bought it and it has never failed in anyway. I have used that light 15-20 times every day and dropped it several times.


----------



## speedsix (Jan 8, 2012)

robostudent5000 said:


> i think you should just put that in your sig line. save you the trouble of typing it over and over since you seem to do so every time you post in the headlamp forum.



Am I not allowed to say anything negative about a product that completely disappointed me? I thought that was sort of the point of this forum. If I am the only one that has ever had a bad ZL product (which I am not) than the readers can take my view for what it is. I never said that all ZLs were bad, only the one I got. If 100 say it is great and 20 people have problems and they all voice their experience honestly, that is the way it is supposed to work. If we are not allowed to say anything negative because they are a sponsor then how can we trust anything on this forum?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 9, 2012)

speedsix said:


> Am I not allowed to say anything negative about a product that completely disappointed me? I thought that was sort of the point of this forum. If I am the only one that has ever had a bad ZL product (which I am not) than the readers can take my view for what it is. I never said that all ZLs were bad, only the one I got. If 100 say it is great and 20 people have problems and they all voice their experience honestly, that is the way it is supposed to work. If we are not allowed to say anything negative because they are a sponsor then how can we trust anything on this forum?



first of all, i was just having some fun. second, you can say whatever you want as many times as you want even if it's the same thing over and over again. third, so can i. fourth, you had the ZL for two days, and you got 95% of your money back, your level of disappointment seems disproportionately high to the level of time/money invested - honestly, i've met guys divorced from multi-year marriages that weren't as bitter as you (i kid, i kid ). and last, i was just having some fun. c'mon laugh a little, what's life without laughter.

anyway, i bought a PT Eos once that was defective out of the box. i was very disappointed because for the price i paid i was expecting a first quality item. i was also disappointed that i had to spend my own money to send it in for replacement. i have mentioned this a couple times on this forum, but only a couple... well, i guess it's three times since i'm mentioning it now. anyhow, i gave the replacement a chance and was happy with it. i think the PT Eos is a good headlamp and PT a good company. i had one brief bad experience. it did not sour me on all PT's. and i didn't spam every single PT thread about how awfully disappointed i was. i'm just saying.

i'm not saying that you should follow my example or anything... oh wait, no, that's exactly what i'm saying, isn't it.again, i kid i kid.


----------



## saypat (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine is an UltraFire UF-H2B. I love it! It works also on a Trustfire 14500 protected battery. A feature of this light that many are not aware of is that if you hold down the switch while starting it, it will come on in the brightest setting. Hoo-yah! This is a terrific little light, only problem being the OSO mode instead of SOS ") Got (2) of them on a group buy for $17/ea. Not for sale!


----------



## speedsix (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I am not going to get into a fight over a headlamp. I am a geek but I am not a total geek. 

I am happy with my Ultrafire and wasn't happy with the ZL. I just bought a second Ultrafire as a spare and will probably not bother with ZL in the future because for 1/3rd the cost, I can get a light that is 99% as good in the ways that count to me. In fact, I consider the Ultrafire a flat out superior light regardless of price because of the different features and design aspects such as the magnetic tail cap and cooler running temps. 

I am basing this on owning a single example of each but in my very limited experience, the ZL was very Bad and the Ultrafire was very good. Maybe I got the only crappy ZL ever made and the only good Ultrafire but I seriously doubt it. I might be missing out on a good light by not buying any more of the ZLs but with good lights like the UF around, I am not missing out on much. 

Probably the biggest downside to the UF is the parasitic battery drain. I went to use my UF this evening at work and when I pressed the switch, nothing! I was like, WTF? Then I remembered that I had unscrewed the tail cap to limit the power loss and all was good. It produces a nice floody even lit for working up close. It is worthless for any distance but same is true of the ZL. For working on things at arms length, it is outstanding and makes me not miss my PT EOS one bit.


----------



## bob13bob (Sep 23, 2014)

just received my uf-h2b from ebay. the button has slight issues. it requires a hard press past the -click- to operate. its frustrating without tactile feedback at that amount of force. when i cycle the power levels (hold button), it sometimes switches to strobe mode instead (registeres as 2clicks).


----------

